# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Καλοκαιρινη προσφορα

## east electronics

*Καλοκαιρινή Προσφορά !* 						 				Η εταιρια μας σε συνεργασια με την www.recordlovers.gr  προσφερει  σε ολα τα πικαπ που θα επισκευαστουν στα εργαστηρια μας δωροεπιταγη  αξιας 10 ευρω για αγορες δισκων απο το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα . Η  προσφορα ισχυει μεχρι τις 31/12/2016 για ολους τους πελατες μας που  επισκευαζουν πικαπ .
 Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους ! 
www.recordlovers.gr
info@recordlovers.gr
210-4092530
Χαιμαντα 19-21
Χαλανδρι

----------

angel_grig (02-08-16), panosgats (21-08-16)

----------

